# PCI card in PCIe Slot?



## silkstone (May 6, 2009)

Just a very quick question, i'm guessing the answer is no but, is it possible to use a vanilla PCI card in a 4x PCIe slot?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 6, 2009)

Nope!  They're completely different and 100% incompatible.

Going from left to right in this picture, we have...







PCI - PCI - PCI-Ex4 - PCI - PCI-Ex16 - PCI-Ex1

They have a different height, different electronic connections, and the distance between the end of the motherboard (back of your computer) and the start of the slot is different.  They also have "keys" or notches that are placed differently to ensure you don't screw it up


----------



## silkstone (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, i just found the answer myself aswell after refining my google search.

Damn crappy motherboard puts the 2 pci slots right next to the pcie slot. My gfx cooler is covering both of them. so i face a dilemma, either remove the fan from the vga and replace it with the smaller one, or stick with onboard audio and keep the fan. hmmnnn......


----------



## DanishDevil (May 6, 2009)

Or you could sell your PCI sound card and get a PCI-Express one?

Which motherboard model do you have?  What's your layout?

PS: I edited the post for some more info.  Let us know what your layout is (PCI - PCI - PCI-Ex16, etc.) and we'll help find the best solution for you.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Thanks, i just found the answer myself aswell after refining my google search.
> 
> Damn crappy motherboard puts the 2 pci slots right next to the pcie slot. My gfx cooler is covering both of them. so i face a dilemma, either remove the fan from the vga and replace it with the smaller one, or stick with onboard audio and keep the fan. hmmnnn......



i have the same problem in my board, it doesnt COVER the slot, but any card in the slot covers the fan intake.


----------



## thebeephaha (May 6, 2009)

You need that, they sell em on eBay for like $30


----------



## silkstone (May 6, 2009)

I haven't bought a card yet, but i'm not going to spend $100 on one when i can get the audigy SE for only $20 and run it as a xi-fi.
I have a Asus p5k-vm and the layout is PCIe 16x>PCI>PCI>PCIe 4x.

Seeing as the SE is a half height card it shouldn;t cover the intake of the graphics card fan. But i'll need to replace it with the stock fan instead of using the 90mm 3500rpm one (which keeps the card very cool indeed).
I can then place the 3500rpm fan on the side of the case and have it working as an intake, thus replacing the 1200rpm exhaust fan i am currently using in that place. (i'm currently using the side fan as exhaust because the GFX fan blasts it all out the side vent, so i was just using it to control the airflow.)

The result should be a slightly higher temp on my 4850, but have a nice soundcard in my system.

Damn small form factor mobo's are very limiting.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 6, 2009)

Yes they are.  I bought my board DFI LANPARTY JR P45-T2RS thinking I was going to put dual 4870s in it.  Here I am with a GTX260 though 

I decided to stick with onboard sound even though I'm an audiophile, but now I might get another Auzentech X-Fi.  

That adapter is awesome.  I've never seen one.  I'd snag one of those, or sell your sound card and buy a new one.  Whatever's cheaper for the outcome.  Because we all know that we must keep our video cards cool   Or let the 4850 basque in its own heat a little more.


----------

